# Anyone going to Michigan Dog Show?



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't wait for you to go to the shows and see the poodles as well as the PWDs. Would love to see some photos and learn how many minis, standards and toys are entered and the breakdowns.


----------

